# Dodge offering 707 HP 2015 Challanger



## eric_271 (Jul 3, 2014)

I guess I could settle for one of these.

http://wot.motortrend.com/1407_2015...ellcat_makes_astounding_707_hp_650_lb_ft.html


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Jul 3, 2014)

eric_271 said:


> I guess I could settle for one of these.
> 
> http://wot.motortrend.com/1407_2015...ellcat_makes_astounding_707_hp_650_lb_ft.html


Don't deserve one if you can't even spell the name of the car correctly.


----------



## fubar2 (Jul 3, 2014)

I'd prefer them to bring back vent windows.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 3, 2014)

eric_271 said:


> I guess I could settle for one of these.
> 
> http://wot.motortrend.com/1407_2015...ellcat_makes_astounding_707_hp_650_lb_ft.html


First year coming out it could have some problems with all that HP like fried clutches and broken transmissions etc.


----------



## PhilMcWoody (Jul 3, 2014)

I wonder what kind of tyros can apply that HP to the tarmac effectively,
Mine spin and the slightest provocation sometimes I'm I'm just driving a lowly 270 HP Dodge Caravan  
Wonder what an extra 437 hp feels like?


----------



## hanniedog (Jul 3, 2014)

Just give me garden variety 70 Hemi Cuda.


----------



## eric_271 (Jul 4, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> First year coming out it could have some problems with all that HP like fried clutches and broken transmissions etc.



Heck Wolf, even the ones I built just for racing ended up with all those problems. Lol


----------



## eric_271 (Jul 4, 2014)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Don't deserve one if you can't even spell the name of the car correctly.




That's OK. I'll just have to live with my 70 and 72 Plymouth Cuda's.


----------



## eric_271 (Jul 4, 2014)

hanniedog said:


> Just give me garden variety 70 Hemi Cuda.



Amazing after 50 or 60 years that the Hemi's still rule Top Fuel drag racing.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jul 12, 2014)

meh i wish they still sold half ton manual transmission trucks. a 707hp car is useless to me can't haul nothing in it.


----------



## Goose IBEW (Jul 31, 2014)

My 217 hp IDI can get me into trouble. 700 hp would have me jailbound, lol.


----------



## ray benson (Jul 31, 2014)

2015 Dodge Challenger SRT Hellcat vs 1971 Dodge Challenger R/T 425 Hemi Shaker


----------



## eric_271 (Aug 1, 2014)

ray benson said:


> 2015 Dodge Challenger SRT Hellcat vs 1971 Dodge Challenger R/T 425 Hemi Shaker




10.80? Not too shabby and I'd bet there is lots left for tuner adjustments. I didn't realize that the Dodge boys are running real strong again in pro stock again until I read about it on line last night in their Dodge Darts. I think i'll call Alan Johnson and see if he has a spare pro stock hemi laying around he would like to donate to my cause. Lol


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 1, 2014)

eric_271 said:


> 10.80? Not too shabby and I'd bet there is lots left for tuner adjustments. I didn't realize that the Dodge boys are running real strong again in pro stock again until I read about it on line last night in their Dodge Darts. I think i'll call Alan Johnson and see if he has a spare pro stock hemi laying around he would like to donate to my cause. Lol


So the old Hemi was manually aspirated? What do you think the time would be if it was supercharged?


----------



## eric_271 (Aug 1, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> So the old Hemi was manually aspirated? What do you think the time would be if it was supercharged?



Ha,ha. Supercharge the old one and it would be right there with the new hemi or a head at the finish line. The old one can take a lot more fuel in and spit it out based on the combustion chamber design. The new one's are not truly a hemi.


----------



## eric_271 (Aug 1, 2014)

The new pro stock Hemi engine should be re-named being there is no hemispherical combustion chamber there anymore. They are loosely based on a Hemi along with all the current so called Hemi's produced by Chrysler for their current line up of cars and pickups.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 1, 2014)

eric_271 said:


> Ha,ha. Supercharge the old one and it would be right there with the new hemi or a head at the finish line. The old one can take a lot more fuel in and spit it out based on the combustion chamber design. The new one's are not truly a hemi.


What does a Hemi Cuda sell for now, old school one?


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 1, 2014)

eric_271 said:


> The new pro stock Hemi engine should be re-named being there is no hemispherical combustion chamber there anymore. They are loosely based on a Hemi along with all the current so called Hemi's produced by Chrysler for their current line up of cars and pickups.


Salesmanship !


----------



## eric_271 (Aug 1, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> Salesmanship !



True and the new combustion design is what makes the Mopars competitive in the Pro Stock ranks again. GM has owned that class for years. Not so much now with the Mopars making the same H.P. or more as of late.


----------



## eric_271 (Aug 1, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> What does a Hemi Cuda sell for now, old school one?



Up to $3,000,000 now has been paid in auction for a Hemi Cuda. They're not getting any cheaper.


----------



## eric_271 (Aug 1, 2014)

Sorry it was a 71 and sold for $3.5 million.

http://www.roadandtrack.com/go/car-...lls-for-3.5-million-most-expensive-mopar-ever


----------



## stihlaficionado (Aug 1, 2014)

eric_271 said:


> Up to $3,000,000 now has been paid in auction for a Hemi Cuda. They're not getting any cheaper.


More asset appreciation then ANY stock index


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 1, 2014)

eric_271 said:


> Sorry it was a 71 and sold for $3.5 million.
> 
> http://www.roadandtrack.com/go/car-...lls-for-3.5-million-most-expensive-mopar-ever


What are others worth, that is way crazy high some one has a lot of money to blow on stuff.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Aug 2, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> What are others worth, that is way crazy high some one has a lot of money to blow on stuff.



top $

check out some of the muscle /collector car auctions www.mecum.com


----------



## eric_271 (Aug 4, 2014)

stihlaficionado said:


> More asset appreciation then ANY stock index



Would love to have the big block GTX and Road Runner back that I gave away. The small block versions have climbed steadily upwards as well but not in the same ball park as the BB cars.


----------

